# Cream Sauce for Salmon



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So another recipe I did while up in Alaska for salmon....

Ingredients:
1 Fillet	Salmon
2 Cups	Teriyaki Sauce/Marinade
1/2 Jar	Capers
1 Cup	Heavy Whipping Cream or Half and Half
½ Stick	Butter
1-2 T Flour
2 T	Fresh Dill or Dill Weed *** This is to taste can add more for a stronger dill flavor

Directions:
Marinade Salmon in Teriyaki Sauce for a few hours or overnight this all depends on your personal preference. Place salmon on tin foil skin side down and cook on grill until fish starts to flake.

Sauce: In a sauce pan add butter and flour to make a paste (rue). Once it is starting to turn a dark yellow add rest of ingredients. Turn heat to medium/low. Keep stirring until sauce thickens. Once done spoon sauce over salmon or use it to dip salmon into.

EDIT: Now you can use what ever Marinade you want... doesn't need to be Teriyaki. I also used the marinade on the McCormiks Montreal Steak seasoning. The one on the side of the bottle.

Also I think I am going to try and make the cream sauce and just use it over pasta and bake the salmon with no marinade.

enjoy.


----------

